# Hyperthyroidism is cats - your experiences



## Django Pony (26 April 2015)

I've just had to leave my 14 1/2 year old cat at the vets, they need to sedate her to take bloods to test for hyperthroidism. She has lost quite a lot of weight and seems constantly hungry. I'm worried, she hates going to the vet and gets really stressed 
What experiences do you have with hyperthyroidism in cats? I understand that there are 4 main treatment options - drug therapy, surgical removal of the thyroid gland, radioactove iodine therapy or dietry treatment. I'd really like to hear people's experiences of the different treatment options.


----------



## Mrs B (26 April 2015)

Hello! Sorry to hear about your cat, but don't despair - I've had 2 girls with hyperthyroidism over the years (one very nervous of the vets as well) and they both were given short-term dugs to stabilise the condition and then had surgery.

Entirely successful in both cases and they went on to live to 19 and 16 respectively.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2015)

Are there precautions to take, my vet said it was common in older cats, mine get ckecked every day [for ticks], and also for goitre, Omo is losing a bit of weight compared to his normal weight, but he was always a tad fat, so is in good condition.


----------



## Django Pony (26 April 2015)

Just realised the typo in the title, whoops! It should of course be Hypothyroidism IN cats, not is cats!

Thanks Mrs B, it's good to hear positive outcomes.

Bonkers2 I've been having a look at this website which seems very informative: http://www.icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/hyperthyroidism-overactive-thyroid-gland


----------



## Umbongo (26 April 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your cat, it is unfortunately a very common disease in older cats. I have seen many cats diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and undergone the various treatment options. Most cats generally do quite well so don't despair!

The medication is tablets once or twice a day, which most cats usually do well on, there is also now a cream that you can apply to the ear tip. I don't have much experience of this but I think quite a lot of vets now use it for cats that are hard to tablet. 

Cats will need to be stabilised on medication before they can undergo surgical removal or radioactive iodine. The surgical removal will either be one thyroid gland removed or both. It is best practice to remove one, let the animal stabilise then remove the other later if it becomes a problem. This is because the parathyroid gland may become damaged during the operation and upset the blood calcium balance. So be prepared for possibly 2 surgeries. The cat will normally be hospitalised for a few days afterwards in order to take blood and check the calcium levels. 

The radioactive iodine is very good, but not something that would work for my cat, as they have to stay in isolation for about 4-6 weeks. This is the reason a lot of owners do not choose this route. Most cats are cured after this treatment, however there are a very small % who still remain hyperthyroid and require a second treatment. 

The food is a newish one (Hills y/d), so I do not have much experience with this, but it will only work if this is the only thing the cat can eat. So this will mean the cat is a house cat (so no risk of hunting, eating somewhere else), ideally the only cat in the house so it won't be able to eat the other cats food, and no treats. A lot of people do not take this route as they have a multi cat household and the cat goes outside.

With all of these treatments there will unfortunately be a requirement for regular vet visits and blood tests to make sure she is stable. So if she is stressy of vets and has to be sedated every time then this may be something to take into consideration. Obviously with the surgery and radioactive iodine, once she has had the all clear then she won't need to keep going back. Good luck!

http://www.icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/hyperthyroidism-overactive-thyroid-gland#treatment

ETA: just seen your above typo. HYPERthyroidism is different to HYPOthyroidism...which is more common in dogs


----------



## Django Pony (26 April 2015)

Thanks Umbongo! Looks like my typo correction also had a typo!! Not doing very well today am i?


----------



## twiggy2 (26 April 2015)

we deal with lots of hyperthyroid cats at work and the vast majority are maintained for life on medication only (tablets not ear cream),


----------



## Django Pony (26 April 2015)

Twiggy2 - why is it that tablets are more popuar than the ear cream?


----------



## Umbongo (26 April 2015)

Django Pony said:



			Twiggy2 - why is it that tablets are more popuar than the ear cream?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there have been many scientific trials for this formulation, and the jury is still out on whether it is an effective treatment for hyperthyroidism.


----------



## twiggy2 (26 April 2015)

Django Pony said:



			Twiggy2 - why is it that tablets are more popuar than the ear cream?
		
Click to expand...

the vets don't seem to be convinced by the cream, although it has been used in a couple of extremely difficult to tablet cats who are not suitable for surgery, accurate dosing has been raised as a concern by some of the vets too. the tablets provide really good control in the vast majority of cases and 'if it aint broke don't fix it'


----------



## Django Pony (28 April 2015)

UPDATE
The vet called today to say that her T4 thyroid levels are normal! They are going to do another test for "free T4". If that comes back normal too then it's likely to be lymphoma (blood cancer). 

Whatever the result I am determined that she will not suffer. I will do everything within my power to ensure the best possible quality of life for her. She is my princess.

This is one of my favourite photos of her, from her podgier days! I call this her Buddha-cat pose!


----------



## Mrs B (28 April 2015)

Then she's one lucky cat to have you as her owner. 

All fingers and paws crossed that it's something treatable and I love that picture of your princess!


----------



## Fransurrey (28 April 2015)

Oh she's another Ginger Ninja! I have one of those  (she's 18!). I guess discussion of hyperthyroidism treatments are irrelevant, now, but hope whatever it is, it is manageable for some time to come.


----------



## Django Pony (2 May 2015)

UPDATE #2
Her free T4 count has also come back normal, so she is definitely not hyperthyroid. That leaves lymphoma or some other nasty affecting her digestive system 
We're putting her on a high-calorie diet. I will monitor her carefully and try to manage her sympoms. Fortunately she seems to be well in herself fo now, however if she starts to show any sign of distress she will be PTS at home.


----------



## sarahann1 (14 May 2015)

Aww, just read your update OP, what horrible news, hugs to you and your kitty.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (14 May 2015)

Aw, I'm really sorry to hear that. Truly hope that you find out what it is, and that your beauty will be feeling a lot better soon.
Sadly we suspect our beautiful old(ish) lady may have a thyroid problem - she has all the symptoms. Will take her to the vet ASAP.

Sending lots of strength to you, and your lovely ginger xx
Hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Django Pony (15 May 2015)

Thanks both. She seems to be responding well to the change in diet so fingers crossed that's enough to keep her comfortable for a while.

EquiEquestrian556 - Let us know how your little lady gets on with the vet. x


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 May 2015)

Django Pony said:



			Thanks both. She seems to be responding well to the change in diet so fingers crossed that's enough to keep her comfortable for a while.

EquiEquestrian556 - Let us know how your little lady gets on with the vet. x
		
Click to expand...

That's good news. Hope she'll keep improving. 

We took her to the vet this evening - they think it could be her liver (it felt 'hard'), or possibly something on/ in her left lung as there is a crackling sound there, which could be fluid, will need x ray to comfirm. They took some bloods, and will have take a look at her thyroid too. They do think that Hyperthyroidism is a possibility. 

Lots of strength for your pussy x


----------



## Emma_H (19 May 2015)

My little girl Louis is 19 and has had hyperthyroidism for about 3 years. 

In my experience it's a moving target and it does get worse over time. Louis goes in for bloods quite often until stabilized and then has a bit of a respite while she's stable. 
Over the 3 years, she has gone from 2.5 mg Felimazole every other day to just last week 5mg every other day, 7.5 every other day if that makes sense.

Hyperthyroidism can also mask other issues such as blood pressure and kidney problems, which Louis has too. 

My vet and insurance company has been excellent managing her through this, it's tough but do-able.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (24 May 2015)

A small update for anyone interested.

Our lady was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. She went really downhill a few days after visiting the vets, vomiting constantly, she couldn't keep any food down. We took her to the vet again, and they kept her in on a drip as she was dehydrated. On Friday they took an x-ray, which reviled two huge tumors in her chest, and another behind her heart. There was a limited treatment option, so we went to the surgery that afternoon to say our last goodbyes, and made the devastating and heart braking decision to let her go to Rainbow Bridge. It was one of the hardest decisions to make. She's left a huge hole in our hearts.

Rest in peace Mutti, we'll never forget you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 May 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  Sending hugs.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 May 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Sorry to hear of your loss.  Sending hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. She was such a huge part of our lives, and her passing was very unexpected and sudden.


----------

